# Canadian liability insurance and other insurances



## Deb (Aug 20, 2009)

hi everyone

silly questions here  - I ran a company before in teh UK and there I was covered under my house insurance, and my general liability insurance, but since I've moved country. 

I'm now renting, and using the kitchen of the rental place. 

I also am not totally up on Canadian laws and business practices. 
Can anyone suggest what kind of insurance I might need? General Liability obviously, but any others?

Where do you get yours, and can I be cheeky and ask how much it cost?

cheers
Deb


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Deb 
  I just found out that if the Aviva Insurance Co serves your area and you have your tenant package with them( you should have one even renting ) , you can get the home business liability through them for about $250.00 a year .Any other place it is well over $600.00 in my area . I got this info from an Aviva rep in Toronto but haven't called our rep here yet .If you google Aviva Insurance Canada , you will find a page there to plug in your city and see if there is a rep there .

Hope this helps 

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to make sure that the home business insurance covers soap making.  My home insurance company offers home business liability insurance but not for soapmakers due to allergy concerns.  I have sent an inquiry to them (Aviva) myself as it would be nice to reduce my insruance costs.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 27, 2009)

What was the outcome on Aviva, does the home business insurance cover soapmaking?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 27, 2009)

Aviva never did get back to me.  I know that the most home business insurance don't cover soap making or candle making..... I'm with The Cooperators......


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 4, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Hi Deb
> I just found out that if the Aviva Insurance Co serves your area and you have your tenant package with them( you should have one even renting ) , you can get the home business liability through them for about $250.00 a year .Any other place it is well over $600.00 in my area . I got this info from an Aviva rep in Toronto but haven't called our rep here yet .If you google Aviva Insurance Canada , you will find a page there to plug in your city and see if there is a rep there .
> 
> Hope this helps
> ...



I wanted to add some info to this thread.  I just got off the phone from an aviva broker, who will cover canadian soapmakers, but they will not cover internet sales.

Is there anyone with them?  Do you think you could have a successful soap business without internet sales?


----------



## KSL (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone thought to try and get some insruance program together?  If there is an organization or association that it can be connected to, you can get an insurance program put together.  Esp. in Canada, this would be of help to so many hobbiests........


----------



## KSL (Dec 4, 2009)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... that's um... stupid.
I have never seen a policy exclude the WAY you make sales.  What they are likely trying to avoid is sales into the US.  If the coverage is limited to canadian sales only, then that would make more sense.


----------

